# Alguien sabe cual es el truco??



## Jadacuor (Dic 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RkTvDjhImwo


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 19, 2011)

Muy interesante... pregunto lo mismo. O quizá sea mentira


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 19, 2011)

Veamoslo detenidamente y analicemos.

Corrientes de fuga en las llaves? sumandole que son diodos y no luces comunes, sumandole que a lo mejor con la resistencia es calculada...la caida de tensión es justa para que con la corriente de fuga al cance a prenderse 1 sólo led?

peeero, el tema es la secuencialidad, y la perfección de que cada llave genera que se encienda 1 led diferente y siempre el mismo...

Ya trataron de hacerlo? miren este otro







No entiendo todavia por que siempre enciende el led cruzado...


----------



## Jadacuor (Dic 19, 2011)

y otra cosa, => los switch son spst, solo dos terminales y si van en serie la unica forma que enciendan los leds es que los tres esten cerrados; aparentemente ( y teoricamente) no hay forma que encienda un led o todos con solo mover un switch


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 19, 2011)

hay q ver q pasa...usa alambres desnudos, coloca los leds justo en frente de los switch

hay que tener en cuenta todas las cosas...

puede ser que haya corrientes parasitas...o mejor dicho como es contínua pueden ser capacitivas...


habria q verlo bien


----------



## lubeck (Dic 19, 2011)

Jajajaja..... FAke, Fake, Fake.... yo digo....

fondo verde para el photoshop....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 19, 2011)

NO hay fake..es muy dificil, bah, hay amos del photoshop y yo ni idea tengo pero no creo que sea fake


----------



## lubeck (Dic 19, 2011)

> hay amos del photoshop y yo ni idea tengo pero no creo que sea fake


no se nesecita ser amo, un niño de primaria puede hacerlo...

mira este video...

True or False???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 19, 2011)

Está demasiado buenoooooooooooooo

es real, es real!!!!

Para mi que el loco tiene una webcam filmando todo lo que está detrás y bueno lo reproduce de alguna forma en el fondo de escritorio..

es un master! 

o me dejo llevar muy facilmente?


----------



## lubeck (Dic 19, 2011)

mira este otro...






el software  lo buscas y lo bajas en 15 min, ves un tuto en otros 15min, y preparas el video en 15minutos mas, lo publicas en 15 minutos, y en una hora estas engañando a miles de gentes...


----------



## tatajara (Dic 19, 2011)

Para mí el video esta trucado... digo yo lo pudo haber filmado en partes (play-pusa) jeje
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 19, 2011)

Trollface


----------



## Limbo (Dic 19, 2011)

Buenas,

Yo estoy con lubeck, eso es un fake como una catedral.. 
En el primer video cuando un led se enciende parece mas grande que cuando esta apagado..
¿Cuantos mA pueden tener de fuga?¿¿Tantos como para que encienda el led??

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Dic 19, 2011)

taca no se ve la foto o es un guiño jeje


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 19, 2011)

no es verdad no es real...
lo que si es adobe after effects cs5
facil de manejar fps inteligente...

fake total!


----------



## maezca (Dic 19, 2011)

tambien se me hace que es fake, con tecnica de stop motion.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2011)

En el video de que puso @dj-draco en éste mensaje, se nota que los LED no están totalmente encendido, osea, la base del LED permanece apagada... ¿?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2011)

Si, puedes ser cierto, puede que sea falso..

hey podemos dejar de usar palabras como "true", "false" y "fake" tambien la de "troll"

es que me molesta un poco que habiendo tantas palabras en español para utilizar (mas de 70.000) terminemos usando palabrillas en inglés..

saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 20, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...hey podemos dejar de usar palabras como "true", "false" y "fake" tambien la de "troll"...es que me molesta un poco que habiendo tantas palabras en español para utilizar (mas de 70.000) terminemos usando palabrillas en inglés...



Totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 20, 2011)

> hey podemos dejar de usar palabras como "true", "false" y "fake" tambien la de "troll"



deacuerdo... por mi no hay problema...


por otro lado....

lo que para mi si tiene merito es la creatividad que tienen para hacer ese tipo de videos...
si lo piensan bien... no a cualquiera se nos ocurre hacer alguna estupidez de esas... que hasta resultan simpaticas... no?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2011)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll

Troll es Troll.

Trollface. Como para desvirtuar un poco


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 20, 2011)

Bueno... volviendo al tema... es obvio que este video es completamente falso... pero esa es la idea del autor... invitar a la audiencia a que descubra como y por que funciona asi... 

Alguna idea??


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Bueno... volviendo al tema... es obvio que este video es completamente falso... pero esa es la idea del autor... invitar a la audiencia a que descubra como y por que funciona asi...
> 
> Alguna idea??



Viendo las calificaciones negativas del vídeo...  Ven más el truco que lo que está detrás de la elaboración.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2011)

Ok dejemos troll..pero podríamos reemplazarlo por ogro, gargola o algo asi?...jejeje

Todo bien con vos Taca


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2011)

JAjajajajaja, troll va bien. XD.

Un claro ejemplo XD






jajajajaja


----------



## Jadacuor (Ene 31, 2012)

este era el truco jejeeje, mucho desocupado el que lo hizo!!!


----------



## Limbo (Ene 31, 2012)

No sé en otros lugares, pero eso aqui se le llama trabajo de chinos..


----------



## Daniele (Ene 31, 2012)

Flor de laburo, muy ingenioso. Tambien mucho tiempo libre...

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2012)

NOOOOOOOO ven que yo tenía razón?!!!!

maldita sea, yo tenía razón!!

era un oscilador de alta frecuencia y de ahi todo lo demás..yo tenía razón, corrientes parásitas


----------



## lubeck (Ene 31, 2012)

Eso ya suena mas creible, mmm, pero no muy inteligente, photopshop mas facil!

igual sigue siendo falso... lo que yo por razones obvias nunca comprobaré, me quedo con la duda


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2012)

Es demasiado laburo, es muy complicado hacerlo, el circuito es simple y su funcionalidad también..es como yo intente explicarlo en uno de los primeros posts...pero...nunca jamás lo hubiese hecho y menos dentro de la tapita del conector de la bateria...

Trabajo de chinos!


----------



## chclau (Feb 5, 2012)

El que lo hizo es un genio total


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2012)

> El que lo hizo es un genio total


Y figura 

El tio del video puede ser de todo pero se tuvo que aburrir para hacer lo que hizo..


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 7, 2012)

jajaja buenisimo, tambien pense que era falso
ya que es imposible enceder los led conectados en serie.
pero muy bueno nos puso a pensar un poco, creo que hubo muchos que realizaron este proyecto sin resultados muy alentadores.


----------



## djwash (Feb 7, 2012)

Buenas, estoy seguro que mas de uno entre esto y la energia libre va a terminar demasiado confundido...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 7, 2012)

jejeje tratare que ese confundido no sea yoo.


----------



## Imzas (Feb 9, 2012)

...y buen pulso para relizar esa poreza XD.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

Increible laburo, habría que pedirlo que nos arme un par de esos


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 24, 2012)

supuse que algo habia de un oscilador no crei que en el conector de bateria, pero ese tipo de interruptores sabia que tenian mucho espacio libre dentro, de esos si sospechaba


----------

